# Desperately need help with L3240 steering problem



## HDC016 (Dec 2, 2016)

I am all out of ideas on what to do for my L3240 tractor. I was crossing my creek to go cut a field about a week ago and when i got to the top of the creek my steering froze up and pulled me into a tree. i only hit the tree with my left tire before hitting the brakes and shutting it down. the steering is stuck in the most right turning position with a little give to the left and then it sticks( hardly turns left at all). i have checked the oil on both sides when steering oil(fluid) is coming out. i jacked it up and took off tie rods to both sides and each from tired swung freely. someone please help me It is stuck across my creek about an hour away from any dealer or repair place. i usually do the maintenance on it myself but this situation has me stuck. I do not think its a fluid problem or a jammed spindle. I am not an expert by any means and i could be wrong, I just would really appreciate some help on this or some advice, heck anything at all to try. thanks for any responses/help in advance.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello HDC016, welcome to the tractor forum.

You may have bent the shaft on your power steering cylinder. The way it is configured, a minor bend would prevent movement. Disconnect both hydraulic hoses to the cylinder and see if you can move the shaft. If not, pull the cylinder and take it to a local hydraulic shop. If it is bent, maybe they can straighten it. 

If you have to replace it, be sitting down when they tell you the price. Kubota parts are extremely expensive.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

does your steering box flow divide the hydraulic oil to the steering ram ?, when you have the tie rods disconnected, did you try to turn the steering wheel and see if the wheel turned freely ?, I tried to get a schematic of the steering box and associated hydraulic supply, couldn't bring anything up that pertained to your tractor steering.

did the steering swing/pull to the right when you were coming out of the creek or did you turn the wheel to the right and then this froze ?.

did the tie rod arms go past centre and create a lockup between the ram shaft and tie rod arm ?, picture a 90° radius and think of this as the radius that the tie rod arm travels, now if the arm should go another 5/10 ° then the arm will be past centre and then this will lock up, just a thought for you to check.

have you checked the transmission fluid level ?.

I tried to search Messicks, but all I could get were everyday parts lists.


----------



## HDC016 (Dec 2, 2016)

ok i am actually going to go look right now and make sure of all these things but, i know my wheels pulled to the right when i was about half way up creek made me drive over some brush that pulled my oil cap off and it spewed everywhere until i cut it off and it was stuck in right turn position, i believe when i took off the tie rods and would turn freely and it only has maybe 5 degrees of turn back to the left then it catches and the wheel still turns freely whether the tie rods are connected or not


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

is the tractor still halfway up the bank, or have you managed to get it on top of the bank ?.

are you able to spin the steering wheel fully to the left and fully to the right with the tie rods disconnected ?, if this is the case with the engine not running, start the engine and see if you can spin the steering wheel both ways fully to check if there is any resistance in the steering box.

when you were climbing the creek bank and the front wheels pulled right, did the steering wheel pull through your hands also ?.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

http://www.ssbtractor.com/wwwboard/Kubota_tractors.html

I have attached the Kubota forum address for you, the moderator is very Kubota savvy and I feel he will diagnose your problem quicker than I ever will.

give him a go and when you get time, would you let us know what the problem is.

cheers


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

just wondering if you have had any joy in fixing your tractor, it has been awhile since the last post.


----------

